# 500+ casts, 3 fish!



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I launched at the primitive launch on Bayou Fundy because I knew it would not be all messed up from the recent heavy rains, I was right.










I fished a Brush Hog, Beetle Spin and 2" Rapala Minnow and got a bass, a bream and a hybrid.










I got all fish right in the very narrow mouth of the bayou, I got no hits up in the bayou proper, which surprised me. I got the bream just outside the bayou in the bay!










I checked out Catfish Basin as well, the water looked pretty good their despite the fact that Yellow River is way up again and Blackwater Baylooked all messed up, especiallyalong the west side. As I fished the mouth of the bayou I could watch the muddy water of the bayflowing in with the rising tide into the dark tannin-stained water of the bayou. I'll be surprised to see any good reports in the next few days, but, who knows?


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for the report. I thought Yellow river andWeaver riverwere going to be good by this weekend...looks like i'm wrong agian.

:letsdrink


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Here is a link to the river gauge on Yellow river (and others), note that normal flow is at *37 feet* for this gauge.

http://weatherforyou.com/wxinfo/hw3/hw3.php?forecast=riversobs&gauge=MLYF1

Yellow River stays up way LONGER than Blackwater, and East River is hardly affected at all by all the rain!


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for the link.....

:letsdrink


----------



## roseycrow (Mar 22, 2008)

Where is Bay of Fundy? Heard many mentions of it.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

The Bay Of Fundy is in Nova Scotia, however, Bayou Fundy is on the west side of lower Blackwater Bay just north of Escribano Point which separates East Bay from Blackwater Bay.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh, I meantto add, though I forgot my Humminbird I can't say what the water temp was, but, I saw only LIVE mullet, <U>*no dead ones*</U> and Catfish Basin was full of LIVE mullet as well!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

that's no hybrid my friend, that's the rare striper!


----------

